# Loose Tapcon remedies needed



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

OK we have all done it. Tried to mount something in concrete and the Tapcon screws would go in nice and tight instead it spins.


Last few days I drilled and mounted aluminum tracks for hurricane storm panels on my windows and doors.


I drilled over 300 holes in concrete and concrete blocks. House is concrete block stucco construction, most of the top headers were into solid concrete (tie beam), most of the bottom tracks into either solid or blocks. I would say about 20% of the bottom holes I hit the voids in the blocks.


Of the 350 holes I mounted with Tapcon screws, 25 of them didn't go in tight, instead it spins.


I have used Tapcon before and once in a while I do get one or two to spin. I either drill a new hole at a different spot, or use some other tricks to get it tight.


I always drilled nice and straight and steady, with a new sharp bit. I went through 4 bits with this project. Holes were drilled with a Bosch bulldog extreme rotary hammer, corded, with SDS plus 3/16" bits. I used the standard mounting hardware which is 1-3/4" long 1/4" white color Maxiset set Tapcon screws. The tracks are white and the screws are white. I set the drilled depth to be 2-1/4" deep, used compressed air to blow out the concrete dust in the holes, then drive the Tapcon screws in with a 18V compact driver until it is about 1/8" off, then use a rachet wrench to slowly tighten in snug.


Of the 25 spinning connections, here is what I did in this sequence.


(1) I bought a box of 2-1/4" long Maxiset Tapcon screws, and drilled another 1/2" deeper and tried those. Obviously this will only work for solid concrete as 2-1/4" is past the thickness of the blocks. Only 1 screw held tight with this approach.


(2) I have some 1/4" hammer set nails with me. However they look different from the hex head white Tapcon screws so a mix and match would look too odd. I have one top track where 4 out of 5 screws were loose, so I replaced all five with hammerset nails and that worked. But it's hard to hammer in the set nail with the profile of the aluminum track sticking out very close to the nail, I hit the profile a few times accidentally.


(3) Now I have 20 loose screws left. I stripped off some #10 stranded electrical conductors and stuffed a half dozen strands into the hole and worked the screw in by hand. Didn't work. I have done this before with acceptable results, but this time it didn't. Not even one hole.


Looking for other ideas to how to fix those 20 holes.


Should I try some wood tooth picks into the holes?


Should I but some two part epoxy and squeeze into the holes?


I see that Simpson has a line of concrete anchors called TITAN HD. They have some 1/4" size hex head anchors that uses a 1/4" drilled hole, which is bigger than the Tapcon holes. I wonder if I should buy 20 of those and see if they hold.


Any other ideas? I really do not want to drilled new holes at different locations because the placement of the screws must not interfere with the placement of the corrugated panel so there can only be protruding screw heads at certain spots, and obviously I can't countersink or flush mount into thin aluminum.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

https://www.diychatroom.com/f19/best-tool-drill-holes-exterior-concrete-block-stucco-walls-634619/ See post 12


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

What has happened is the back side of the hollow cell block was pushed off making the back side of the hole larger.
You can use a thick type epoxy injected into the hole make sure enough epoxy is placed so as to fill most of the voided area let cure ( make sure to use Epoxy for concrete ) than drill with a standard bit & install the tapcon.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Plastic "rawl" plug. Or part of one.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Neal's weed whacker string in the hole is a good suggestion that I may have to try.


For the 3/16" Tapcon I've had good luck using half of a cheap fluted plastic anchor, not the hard plastic blue ones, use the softer white or grey ones. Just split it vertically and then shorten if necessary.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...d-Combo-Drive-Screw-10-Piece-803812/204273413


There is also a 6-8 size which is the one I use most often.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I just go to the nearest Bush or tree and cut a small twig, stuff it in the hole, cut it flush with a linesman pliers and put the screw in. Works every time. I have done this hundreds of times. Have not had one come loose. I think it works better then just the tap cons that are tight into the concrete 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Neal's weed whacker string in the hole is a good suggestion that I may have to try.
> 
> 
> For the 3/16" Tapcon I've had good luck using half of a cheap fluted plastic anchor, not the hard plastic blue ones, use the softer white or grey ones. Just split it vertically and then shorten if necessary.
> ...


 When I do that I just hammer the screw in, they are still removable.


----------



## czizzi (May 28, 2018)

Use a sliver off of a piece of pressure treated lumber and stuff it into the hole and then drive your screws through. Don't use regular wood or twigs as the contact with cement block should be with pressure treated only.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I gave up on trying to use the 3/16 screws, the 1/4 screws have a deeper thread depth and seem to hold better.
I also make sure to not over torque them when installing.


----------



## dbirdez (Apr 16, 2021)

miamicuse said:


> OK we have all done it. Tried to mount something in concrete and the Tapcon screws would go in nice and tight instead it spins.
> 
> 
> Last few days I drilled and mounted aluminum tracks for hurricane storm panels on my windows and doors.
> ...


 Kind of late but you can get lead tape at a golf store , wrap it around the screw in a counterclock wise wrap trying not to overlap .


----------



## Dechason (Apr 21, 2021)

Colbyt said:


> Neal's weed whacker string in the hole is a good suggestion that I may have to try.
> 
> 
> For the 3/16" Tapcon I've had good luck using half of a cheap fluted plastic anchor, not the hard plastic blue ones, use the softer white or grey ones. Just split it vertically and then shorten if necessary.
> ...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When you quote some one be sure to get below the word quote before typing. And welcome.


----------



## testmonkey (Aug 12, 2021)

Colbyt said:


> Neal's weed whacker string in the hole is a good suggestion that I may have to try.
> 
> 
> For the 3/16" Tapcon I've had good luck using half of a cheap fluted plastic anchor, not the hard plastic blue ones, use the softer white or grey ones. Just split it vertically and then shorten if necessary.
> ...


I did the weed whacker trick and it worked very well. The string was 0.080 diameter btw.


----------

